# Another STC1000 thread... Placement



## Droopy (11/7/13)

Hi guys,
Sorry for making another STC-1000 thread.
Am about to wire one up to a fridge and have been looking at different options on where to place the unit.
Have seen some making a box and placing it on top of the fridge and some people cutting into the fridge door and putting it there.
I see the technical specs say "ambient temp", which I guess is operating temp is between 0 deg C and 60 deg C (Relative humidity 20~85% no condensate), so I guess running the unit in the cold of the fridge would be fine?
Does anyone on the forum have their STC inside the fridge? & if so, how does it go?
Cheers,
Droopy


----------



## QldKev (11/7/13)

I don't like the idea of running it in the fridge, when the fridge cools it sucks the moisture out of the air and can leave things damp. Damp and electrical don't go together. Also if you chuck it in a box, you don't molester the fridge. So if you want to use the fridge for something else/sell it it's still just a fridge without holes. Finally if the controller is in the box, you can use it elsewhere as needed. My 1V is currently sharing a stc with my backup fermenting/salami fridge.


----------



## breakbeer (11/7/13)

I'd NEVER put mine inside the fridge, condensation & electricity don't mix too well

Does it really matter where you put it, what's wrong with on top of the fridge?


----------



## WarmBeer (11/7/13)

QldKev said:


> So if you want to use the fridge for something else/sell it it's still just a fridge without holes. Finally if the controller is in the box, you can use it elsewhere as needed.


What he said.

My STC-1000 is about to do temporary duty as my HERMS temperature controller until funding comes through to buy myself a PID.

My also be doing temporary duty on my kegerator, but that's another thread altogether.


----------



## Mardoo (11/7/13)

No direct experience but I read a reference somewhere saying the STC-1000 temperature sensor can become less accurate in moist environments. As I say, I have no direct experience of this. Mine is outside my fridge.


----------



## Yob (11/7/13)

:icon_offtopic: he. he.. Ive got my spare STC1000 running the oil heater in the bubs room... set to a lovely 18.5'c :beerbang:

Oh and for on topic what they all said... safe external, and easy to reclaim the fridge if you ever needed to, Jiffy Box moves to new fridge. No Hole to patch up.

I dont spose OP thought just to add this to an existing thread instead of apologising and then posting a new one? :blink: No? oh well, I think we are up to 995... only 5 to go


----------



## breakbeer (11/7/13)

Yob said:


> :icon_offtopic: he. he.. Ive got my spare STC1000 running the oil heater in the bubs room... set to a lovely 18.5'c :beerbang:


Great idea! SWMBO is pregnant & I've been wondering how to keep the nursery room at a steady temp. Nice Juan!


----------



## fletcher (11/7/13)

doesn't really make sense to put it inside a fridge. you'd need to open it to check on temperature, which could then raise, or lower, the ambient fridge temp. more hassle than purposeful in my opinion


----------



## QldKev (11/7/13)

fletcher said:


> doesn't really make sense to put it inside a fridge. you'd need to open it to check on temperature, which could then raise, or lower, the ambient fridge temp. more hassle than purposeful in my opinion


I think the OP wants to cut a hole into the door, so the face is external, but the body protrudes into the fridge itself


----------



## Droopy (11/7/13)

QldKev said:


> I think the OP wants to cut a hole into the door, so the face is external, but the body protrudes into the fridge itself


Had to google what ya meant by OP... Thought, it ain't Observation Post, and not Operative, and surely not Osteitis Pubis...
Nah, I never wanted to cut a hole in the door - too much hassle and dicking around. Was looking at what others had done and Mr. Google showed me photos... Oh the photos! ... but also photos of some fermenting fridges with the tempature controller inside the fridge...
Thought the obvious danger is from getting a short with moisture/liquid across the terminals - although that could be overcome by insulating the terminals with a bit of silicone. The circuit board should already be insulted, with the emphasis on ?should?
Just saw it and got me thinking, so thought I may ask... Had already started building a box to sit on top of the fridge to house the temp controller and a switch/fuse.
Cheers,
Droopy


----------



## Droopy (13/7/13)

Yob said:


> I dont spose OP thought just to add this to an existing thread instead of apologising and then posting a new one? :blink: No? oh well, I think we are up to 995... only 5 to go


I wasn't really sorry,


----------



## 431neb (13/7/13)

My first effort was built in a rush so it's rugged but safe.

Before anyone has a hernia about the tape, that was during testing, it is now securely fastened.

The next one I built had double power points for heating and cooling, not because I wanted to run two appliances (it probably wouldn't anyway) but because I like to stick a night light in the spare plug-hole so I can see when each circuit is running.


----------



## Yob (13/7/13)

Droopy said:


> I wasn't really sorry,


I see..

It's a my airlock isn't bubbling, should I bottle sort of thing?


----------



## Nodrog (13/7/13)

Per 431, assembly in a separate box [ edit - perhaps avoiding sticky tape to hold it together!] with its own power cord, and 2 socket outlets, heat and cool, mean you have a control box you can use for all sorts, hlt, baby's room, fermenter, kegerator, hot tub with hot+cold running babes, you name it. 

Reckon keeping flexibility is always a bonus.


----------



## punkin (14/7/13)

Saw a photo of one mounted in the collar of a keezer here the other day. I reckon it's asking for trouble. I know my keezer gets plenty of condensation.


----------



## sgtpinky (17/7/13)

punkin said:


> Saw a photo of one mounted in the collar of a keezer here the other day. I reckon it's asking for trouble. I know my keezer gets plenty of condensation.


You could still protect it from inside as well. Doesn't need to be truly insulated, just some acrylic sheeting to shield it from the environment inside the keezer.


----------

